# The official Chick-fil-A Cole Slaw Recipe is out!!



## kleenex

For some reason they want to dump this item off the menu...


----------



## Whiskadoodle

It looks like Chick Fil A is adding Kale.    I'm not sure this is a better trade off.   But then,  I don't eat at Chick Fil A. 

I just had cole slaw for supper using a bottled dressing that Jr. recommended.  While it is good,  it is  not as good as The Colonel's clone recipe.  I think I will stick to that.  For now.


----------



## bakechef

We make a super food slaw at work that is really tasty.  The mix we use has coarse grated broccoli stumps, sliced Brussels sprouts, kale, carrots and cabbage.  We add craisins and cashews.  The dressing is an apple cider vinegrette with a bit of coconut milk added.  I'm not sure that replacing an old favorite like coleslaw with something trendier is a great idea.


----------



## Addie

Whiskadoodle said:


> It looks like Chick Fil A is adding Kale.    I'm not sure this is a better trade off.   But then,  I don't eat at Chick Fil A.
> 
> I just had cole slaw for supper using a bottled dressing that Jr. recommended.  While it is good,  it is  not as good as *The Colonel's clone *recipe.  I think I will stick to that.  For now.



That is the winner in our family also. Why change to an unknown. I have never had Chick Fil A.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Why change to an unknown.



Hm. To try something new you might like? Do you make everything the same every time?


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Hm. To try something new you might like? Do you make everything the same every time?



No, but since I make the slaw for the family and not myself, I make what I know they want and will eat but not waste.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> No, but since I make the slaw for the family and not myself, I make what I know they want and will eat but not waste.



And your grown kids and grandkids never try something new? That's too bad.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*GG*, the old Boston mayor wouldn't let Chick-fil-a into the city because of the religious beliefs of the family who owns it. Nearest Chick to Boston is probably 35 miles from Addie. Apparently, the 'burbs just want to offer quality fast food. C-F-A is the only fast-food place we really trust when we're traveling.
****************************
I just might give this recipe a try. Never had the coleslaw there, but when I make it at home I pretty much use Chief's "Miracle Whip" version. Hate having a jar of MW taking up room in the fridge, though, when I don't make slaw that often. This one uses the mayo that is always in the fridge.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> And your grown kids and grandkids never try something new? That's too bad.



My family can choose what they like to eat. It is not my choice. Sounds like  you want to start an argument. Not going to happen here. Sorry.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *GG*, the old Boston mayor wouldn't let Chick-fil-a into the city because of the religious beliefs of the family who owns it. Nearest Chick to Boston is probably 35 miles from Addie. Apparently, the 'burbs just want to offer quality fast food. C-F-A is the only fast-food place we really trust when we're traveling.



Good ole Mennino. He always called it "his Boston." He was determined to get the title of the longest running mayor of any city or town in America. And he made it with his last election. Even longer than Daly of Chicago.


----------



## Dawgluver

This sounds similar to the way I make coleslaw.  Love me a good slaw.  Have never eaten at Chick-Fil-A.  We do have the Colonel in our little town.

I'm not sure why they'd take it off the menu either.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> My family can choose what they like to eat. It is not my choice. Sounds like  you want to start an argument. Not going to happen here. Sorry.



No, I just think the "Why change to an unknown" comment is kinda sad.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I agree with bakechef, it might be a mistake to drop this classic from the menu.

99.99% of the time I make the same old, same old, cabbage salad that I grew up with. 

I guess that may be why they call it comfort food, it never changes! 

When I do want a change I go with this one.

Claremont Salad Recipe

Slice the additional vegetables paper thin and make it a day ahead or it just isn't the same.


----------



## puffin3

Thanks for posting the recipe. I was planning on making fish and chips withe coleslaw tonight. I'll try the recipe.
These FF places must have 'dialed in' their recipes over the years. So it's worth a try.
The last two coleslaws I made I screwed up by adding onions.


----------



## bakechef

GotGarlic said:


> And your grown kids and grandkids never try something new? That's too bad.



I like mom's cooking because it's mom's cooking, it just isn't the same if she changes things up! I'd never tell her that I was disappointed, but it wouldn't be what I was expecting. ;-)


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> I like mom's cooking because it's mom's cooking, it just isn't the same if she changes things up! I'd never tell her that I was disappointed, but it wouldn't be what I was expecting. ;-)



KFC was a new cole slaw to them when I first made it. They always get extra when they are buying the chicken, so I thought I would give it a try. If they didn't like it then I would go back to my own that they know and love.

You are right about Mom's cooking. The foods most often requested are foods they grew up with. They can open a can of beans, but it is not Mom's beans. Their ultimate very favorite though is chicken noodle soup when anyone in the family is sick. And beef stew when the temperature takes a big drop and stays there. There is something special about coming in from the bitter cold and having a hot stew on the stove waiting for you. I have a big pot and use two pounds of beef, a five pound bag of potatoes, about eight to ten large carrots and a full stalk of celery when I make it for my daughter's house. It is completely gone in two days. Oh yeah. I also have to make a large pan of cornbread to go with it. I am hoping for a warm winter this year.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Cooking Goddess said:


> *GG*, the old Boston mayor wouldn't let Chick-fil-a into the city because of the religious beliefs of the family who owns it. Nearest Chick to Boston is probably 35 miles from Addie. Apparently, the 'burbs just want to offer quality fast food. C-F-A is the only fast-food place we really trust when we're traveling.
> ****************************
> I just might give this recipe a try. Never had the coleslaw there, but when I make it at home I pretty much use Chief's "Miracle Whip" version. Hate having a jar of MW taking up room in the fridge, though, when I don't make slaw that often. This one uses the mayo that is always in the fridge.



I have personally boycotted Chick Fillet when I found out what they stood for.
Hurray Boston Mayor who ever you are!


----------



## Dawgluver

Roll_Bones said:


> I have personally boycotted Chick Fillet when I found out what they stood for.
> Hurray Boston Mayor who ever you are!




I agree, RB.


----------



## Kayelle

I've never had their cole slaw, but I'm happy with the KFC clone recipe, it's perfect for me so I see no need to change. 

*BC,* I've never thought to grate broccoli stubs..what a great idea. I'll be doing that for the next big batch of Broccoli Salad, as it always gripes me to throw them away.


----------



## Addie

Roll_Bones said:


> I have personally boycotted Chick Fillet when I found out what they stood for.
> Hurray Boston Mayor who ever you are!



His name was Thomas Mennino. He thought Boston was his personal property to do what he wanted with it. He died shortly after he left office.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just for the record, we have a few favorites that I make regularly. It was the statement "Why try something unknown" that I was referring to. That just seems too limiting to me. As always, YMMV.


----------



## puffin3

Dawgluver said:


> I agree, RB.


I have no idea what 'they stand for'. We don't have any of these FF places up here where we live. 
I just followed the recipe to the gram for tonight's dinner. The result is Excellent!!!!!!!


----------



## CWS4322

If you check the company's website, the recipe and the ingreds list don't match.


----------



## GotGarlic

puffin3 said:


> I have no idea what 'they stand for'. We don't have any of these FF places up here where we live.
> I just followed the recipe to the gram for tonight's dinner. The result is Excellent!!!!!!!



The owner of Chick Fil A objects to marriage equality.


----------



## bakechef

Kayelle said:


> I've never had their cole slaw, but I'm happy with the KFC clone recipe, it's perfect for me so I see no need to change.
> 
> *BC,* I've never thought to grate broccoli stubs..what a great idea. I'll be doing that for the next big batch of Broccoli Salad, as it always gripes me to throw them away.



I don't care for broccoli stumps, I really prefer the florets, but shredded in a slaw, I really like them.  Seems like a great way to use them up.  There is a fresh stirfry mix in a bag that my store carries that has them and I enjoy it a lot.


----------



## taxlady

I love the broccoli stems better than the florets. The florets are good, but I prefer the texture of the peeled stems.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> I love the broccoli stems better than the florets. The florets are good, but I prefer the texture of the peeled stems.


 
Me too!  I think the peeled stems are the best part.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> This sounds similar to the way I make coleslaw. Love me a good slaw. Have never eaten at Chick-Fil-A. We do have the Colonel in our little town.
> 
> I'm not sure why they'd take it off the menu either.


 
Same.  The recipe sounds similar to KFC, and that's how I've made it for years. I like it.  I went to a Chik Fil A *once* a few years ago when I went down to the city and just had one of their sandwiches.  Didn't see anything special about it, but I don't do fast food very often.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Well I copied their recipe, can't resist a free recipe when you see it and filed it on my eRecipes underneath my copy of KFC's.  So I would remember to add a touch of dry mustard sometime.  I added a spoonful of horseradish once, but that wasn't quite what I was hoping to achieve.  Plus not everyone appreciates horseradish apparently.   

Glad to see Puffin gives it a thumbs up.


----------



## puffin3

GotGarlic said:


> The owner of Chick Fil A objects to marriage equality.


I googled it.
So people are boycotting because they don't agree with his religious views.


----------



## puffin3

Whiskadoodle said:


> Well I copied their recipe, can't resist a free recipe when you see it and filed it on my eRecipes underneath my copy of KFC's.  So I would remember to add a touch of dry mustard sometime.  I added a spoonful of horseradish once, but that wasn't quite what I was hoping to achieve.  Plus not everyone appreciates horseradish apparently.
> 
> Glad to see Puffin gives it a thumbs up.


It was even better after it had been in the fridge for a few hours.


----------



## Roll_Bones

puffin3 said:


> I have no idea what 'they stand for'. We don't have any of these FF places up here where we live.
> I just followed the recipe to the gram for tonight's dinner. The result is Excellent!!!!!!!



Don't get me wrong. Their food was very good for fast food. Its their ideology that keeps me from eating there anymore.



puffin3 said:


> I googled it.
> So people are boycotting because they don't agree with his religious views.



There is much more to this than not agreeing with him.
Certain far right wing groups have made this restaurant a rallying cry for hatred and inequality.  The owner has not distanced himself from there narrow minded people.  He has embraced them.
When I saw the news and saw how many people agreed with the stance, I decided I would do the opposite.  I have never been back.


----------



## taxlady

puffin3 said:


> I googled it.
> So people are boycotting because they don't agree with his religious views.


People were boycotting the company because they were donating millions of dollars to groups that actively promote discrimination based on sexual orientation. I would boycott that. I don't want the profits from my purchases to go to support that kind of thing.

I can't honestly say that I don't care about the owner of a company's religious views, but generally not enough to boycott the company. The problem comes when that owner tries to force their religious views on other people.

However, they have apparently stopped doing that, so I wouldn't boycott them now.

From Wikipedia:

"In September 2012, The Civil Rights Agenda  (TCRA) announced that Chick-fil-A has "ceased donating to organizations  that promote discrimination, specifically against LGBT civil rights."  According to the TCRA, Chick-fil-A officials stated in an internal  document that they "will treat every person equally, regardless of  sexual orientation." "


----------



## puffin3

CWS4322 said:


> If you check the company's website, the recipe and the ingreds list don't match.


How don't they match please.


----------



## Roll_Bones

taxlady said:


> People were boycotting the company because they were donating millions of dollars to groups that actively promote discrimination based on sexual orientation. I would boycott that. I don't want the profits from my purchases to go to support that kind of thing.
> 
> I can't honestly say that I don't care about the owner of a company's religious views, but generally not enough to boycott the company. The problem comes when that owner tries to force their religious views on other people.
> 
> However, they have apparently stopped doing that, so I wouldn't boycott them now.
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "In September 2012, The Civil Rights Agenda  (TCRA) announced that Chick-fil-A has "ceased donating to organizations  that promote discrimination, specifically against LGBT civil rights."  According to the TCRA, Chick-fil-A officials stated in an internal  document that they "will treat every person equally, regardless of  sexual orientation." "



Thanks for the update.  I still will stay away as its become "the place to eat" for those who hold these ideas.


----------



## kleenex

puffin3 said:


> How don't they match please.



This link???

Cole Slaw Nutrition and Description | Chick-fil-A


----------



## taxlady

kleenex said:


> This link???
> 
> Cole Slaw Nutrition and Description | Chick-fil-A


Hmm, that "coleslaw dressing" in the ingredient list does sound like mayo with added sugar and possibly vinegar. So, the recipe seems like it might match, except for no calcium disodium EDTA in the recipe.


----------



## Aria

*We have our own Cole Slaw Recipe*



bakechef said:


> We make a super food slaw at work that is really tasty.  The mix we use has coarse grated broccoli stumps, sliced Brussels sprouts, kale, carrots and cabbage.  We add craisins and cashews.  The dressing is an apple cider vinegrette with a bit of coconut milk added.  I'm not sure that replacing an old favorite like coleslaw with something trendier is a great idea.



If you like what you have...GREAT.  We have ours and will stay with it.
Regards, Aria


----------



## Cheryl J

bakechef said:


> We make a super food slaw at work that is really tasty. The mix we use has coarse grated broccoli stumps, sliced Brussels sprouts, kale, carrots and cabbage. We add craisins and cashews. The dressing is an apple cider vinegrette with a bit of coconut milk added. I'm not sure that replacing an old favorite like coleslaw with something trendier is a great idea.


 
Oh my...that sounds delicious!  Thanks BC...copied and saved.


----------



## bakechef

Aria said:


> If you like what you have...GREAT.  We have ours and will stay with it.
> Regards, Aria



I have no idea what this means


----------



## Kayelle

bakechef said:


> I have no idea what this means



Nor do I.   Hmm...


----------



## GotGarlic

bakechef said:


> I have no idea what this means



That is pretty weird, considering she hasn't posted anything in four years lol


----------



## Cheryl J

I had to do a double take on that comment, too.


----------



## bakechef

I feel better knowing that I'm not the only one confused


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> I feel better knowing that I'm not the only one confused



No, you're not. I take it she is a great fan of CFA.


----------

